# Binyanim



## HarZait

Hello,

This is my first post.  Please be kind.  

Trying to learn Hebrew and am up against a wall on binyanim.  I understand the differences in binyanim grammatically, but my main question is:

How do you know which verb falls into which of the seven binyamin?  I understand that - for example - _pa'al_ is for active verbs, and _pi'el_ consists of transitive and intransitive verbs in the active voice, but in all honestly, am I really expected to know which category every verb falls into?  I doubt even native Hebrew speakers know this.

Is there a way to know which binyan a verb belongs to by the way it sounds, or is spelled?  I just don't see myself thinking "Well, this is a passive-voice counterpart, so it must be a _pu'al_, and therefore I'll conjugate it like so..."

Any and all advice would be appreciated.


----------



## arbelyoni

I'm not sure I got your question right, but here's my shot:​ 
The seven binyanim are actually different "frames" that are characterized by different prefixes, inner vowels, degeshim etc… a verb is created by casting root letters into these molds. The names of the binyanim are the actual frames (past tense, third person singular masculine):
*if you cast the root ש.מ.ר in binyan pa'al (frame: _a_a_) you get שמר (shamar- [he] guarded/ saved), but if you cast it in binyan nif'al (frame: ni__a_) you get נשמר (nishmar- [he was] kept/ saved).
The easiest way to tell which binyan a verb belongs to is to conjugate it in past tense, third person singular masculine (the plain form of the frame, akin to the binyan's name), and indeed entries of verbs in any dictionary appear in this form.​ 
Don't rely on the meaning of the binyanim because they have more than one, and sometimes they correspond with each other.​


----------



## HarZait

Arbelyoni,

Thanks for your answer, but I am afraid I am still as confused as ever.


----------



## ahshav

The problem is, as arbelyoni said, each binyan has more than one meaning, and so trying to learn them by ascribing meanings to the various binyanim will not help you in the long run.

Unfortunately, the only way to really do it - is memorize each verb on its own. Once you know which binyan it is (e.g. הוא כתב in הפעיל is הכתיב) you can then conjugate (הוא יכתיב in future).

The one thing that can help you is the two pairs of active-passive binyanim - פיעל/פועל and הפעיל/הופעל. In each, the first is the active and the second passive. So, to use the example from the last paragraph - הכתיב means (he) dictated, and it's in הפעיל. However, if you take the same root and and conjugate it using הופעל it will assume a passive meaning - הוכתב means (it was) dictated.

Hope that helps.


----------



## arbelyoni

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to make things more complicated… ​ 
My point is this:
Every verb you come across is already set in a certain binyan, and every binyan has its own characteristics- all you have to do is figure out which binyan it is according to its features. With time and practice you should recognize the different characteristics of each binyan.​ 
The binyanim have different meanings (causing, changing, reflexive, transitive…), but each binyan may consist more than one meaning (for example, binyan Hif'il has the aspect of causing as in הכתיב "to dictate", but also the aspect of changing- הכחיל "to become blue"), and sometimes several binyanim have the same meaning.
You don't put root letters in a certain binyan and expect it to be a real verb (most roots don't have verbs in all binyanim); you just learn the verb as it is.​


----------



## NotNow

arbelyoni said:


> With time and practice you should recognize the different characteristics of each binyan.​


 
HarZait, this is the good advice. Be patient with yourself and set realistic goals. I remember being in your position. I thought learning Hebrew was hopeless, but, with practice and persistence, I am now reasonably comfortable with the language.

And please remember that learning a language is a lifetime's pursuit.


----------



## HarZait

Hevrei - toda lekulam.

I guess the main point is that there is no "magic set of rules" to binyanim, and I have to learn as I go. I'm planning on aliyah in a couple of months and I was really hoping to get conjugation under my belt before I go, since that would immensely help me out in general.

Can someone recommend a publication and/or an internet source that perhaps has a listing of the verbs, their binyanim, adn a good order in which to learn them?  Again, any and all advice is appreciated.


----------



## dinji

HarZait said:


> Is there a way to know which binyan a verb belongs to by the way it sounds, or is spelled?


In k'tiv male you usally see which binyan the word belongs to:
- pi'el is for exampel spelled with the yod in the past tense. 
- huf'al as well as pu'al ar spelled with their waws in due places.

Since most future and infinitive forms of binyan qal takes a waw you will know that corresponding forms without it may be binyan pi'el (lefa'el/yefa'el respectively). 

Very few forms will escpape unambiguous identification in ketiv male.


----------



## HarZait

Thanks.  I'll keep trying to fit it all into my head, I guess.


----------



## Nunty

When you look up a verb in the dictionary you use the third person masculine singular form, right? Once you know that form you know the _binyan_ because it is a morphological classification. 

But I have the feeling that I haven't completely understood your question. Sorry.


----------



## kishmish

my advice is...be patient... native hebrew speakers will not always know the Binyan, but they know how to conjugate naturally as they learn to speak. i can comfort you, that in hebrew the tenses are much easier than many other languages. we don't have so many different kind of pasts...

signs? there are some signs for each Binyan.
in הפעיל for instance, you will usually have yod י  between the 2nd and 3rd letters of the stem, in all tenses (הרגיש, מרגיש, ירגיש). but then comes the non-regulars...

don't worry, once you will be in the Uplan, with a lot of practice you will be ok...
as for books, i recommend פועל יוצא, written by גוני טישלר. each chapter is dedicated to a different Binyan.
here you find a link to books in hebrew, it's there on the 9th page
http://www.jafi.org.il/education/jajz/ivrit/chuvert8.pdf

בהצלחה!


----------

